
What Is Left to Do After Your Open Source Project Is Done - loup-vaillant
http://loup-vaillant.fr/articles/after-your-project-is-done
======
leed25d
Software projects are never finished, they are abandoned.

~~~
loup-vaillant
I disagree. Software doesn't rot, and scope can be bounded. One _can_ finish
something well enough that it requires virtually zero maintenance.

TweetNacl is finished. Monocypher is close to being finished. Many UNIX
utilities are effectively finished. The only way such stuff requires
maintenance is when something big happens, like the C standard starts breaking
compatibility or something.

